# Christmas Day Movie



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There are lots of Christmas movies, perfect for keeping the kids entertained......but this one is particularly delightful for all ages.

(Currently available on Netflix)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I have to admit I still like the classics. I force my kids watch Rudolph, Santa Claus is coming to town, frosty, and the original grinch. 

As kid, I was allowed to watch those and knew Christmas was near. Now with Netflix and hula, it's not the same, so I went and bought the set from Costco. If I could only find a Charlie brown Christmas.

My kids perfect the new ones though.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

Plugging Along said:


> If I could only find a Charlie brown Christmas.


Easy peasy.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is a Christmas movie you haven't seen before. 1940 romantic comedy about 2 young people who meet at a Christmas dinner given by eccentric millionaires.

https://free-classic-movies.com/movies-04c/04c-1940-Beyond-Tomorrow/index.php


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

The Holiday...Cameron Diaz...Kate Winslet...Jack Black...Judd Law... Mrs Leo watching it now....Merry Xmas to all CMF'ers


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Marathoning through the Die Hard quintology right now myself, have never seen some of the above suggested, Arthur Christmas, Beyond Tomorrow, The Holiday.. might check them out later


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

Plugging Along said:


> I have to admit I still like the classics. I force my kids watch Rudolph, Santa Claus is coming to town, frosty, and the original grinch.


Funny how different people define "classic" differently. For me, classic Christmas movies are "A Christmas Carol" ( Scrooge ) with Alastair Sim, "It's a wonderful Life", and "Miracle on 34th St.". I guess kids will call "Elf" a classic when they're older.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Userkare said:


> Funny how different people define "classic" differently. For me, classic Christmas movies are "A Christmas Carol" ( Scrooge ) with Alastair Sim, "It's a wonderful Life", and "Miracle on 34th St.". I guess kids will call "Elf" a classic when they're older.


I forgot about those. I liked all of those along wth the sound of music. My kids didn't really enjoy them that much though.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

leoc2 said:


> The Holiday...Cameron Diaz...Kate Winslet...Jack Black...Judd Law... Mrs Leo watching it now....Merry Xmas to all CMF'ers


We watched this after reading your recommendation. Mrs. Olivaw thoroughly enjoyed it. 

A prosperous and joyous new year to all.


----------

